# Wesley Inman vs. Somatozine



## Mike Arnold (Jan 19, 2017)

*Wesley Inman Somatozine Review


*
*Link:* http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/217193-Wesley-vs-Somatozine​


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 20, 2017)

Thank you Mike!!!!!!!!!!!

^^ bump ^^


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 24, 2017)

Will pick up this thread from Week 2 for everyone and anyone that wants to follow

You guys can use my code "WES15" at www.masupps.com for 15% off any of these products.  Thank you for following!!!

*Update 1/24*



*Shoulders and Back
*
*Seated Rows*

100x20

150x20

200x10

300(rack) x10



*Seated Military on Smith Machine* (hoping this would ease my elbows)

155x15

245x15 (nope elbows are killiing me with this weight..dropping down)

155x20



*Pulldowns* (only do these bc my gf loves these and she has been working in with me..Id' prefer pullups personally)

100x20

150x20

200x20, felt strong on these



*Military Dumbells *(dumbells listed per hand)

50x20

75x20

100x10 (ouch elbows)



So  I have to bring my sleeves back into play. I go 2morrow to get my  elbows looked at by the Ortho, hoping to schedule an Xray or CT Scan,  etc..  and figure this out asap.



Workouts feel great. I def feel stronger.  I do feel like my resting BP is a tiny bit higher on this compound.

Still been taking 25mgs of somatozine before bed, and waking up and taking vicaine x 1 capsule.

Very  happy with this combo.  Puffiness in face is going away.  BW is def  up.  Physique looks fuller.  Recovery much better.  My extreme appetite  is not so strong lately.

Also the sleep, its like I am requiring  less and less now.  Now I get 6 hours and I wake up. Kind of irritating  on the weekend when you want to sleep in , but priceless during the  week.  Waking up is much easier for me on this compound..Im more rested  for sure.


Vivid dreams and some nightmares, which always happens to me on MK677-


Will update again asap


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 25, 2017)

Took the day off Somatozine today.  Gonna do an HGH style method, either 4 on 1 off, or 3 on 2 off..play around with it..


Just  experimenting to see if I physically feel different.  In the meantime I  figured I will entertain you guys with a story from when I worked for  WSM (Worlds Strongest Man)



2009? Story here, I was working a Worlds Strongest Man Event at Mohegan Sun Casino and invited my brother in law   Paul and my sister.  Get them front row seats next to the Athletes, only  for Paul to yell and talk trash to Mariusz Pudzianowski the entire  time. Finally Paul bets Pudzianowski $5 bucks that Terry Hollands will  beat him in the next event, the Yoke. Something insane like 1000lbs. So  of course they are up next and Pudz loses by literally not even a  second. Pudz won't even come back near  where they are sitting so he can't be tormented more. He was so  embarrassed that he lost LOL. Finally at the end of the Contest, Mariusz  literally has to borrow 5$ from a Polish News Reporter to pay off Paul.  I thought we both were gonna get beat up that night....But Pudz ended  up loving him and even taking a picture with him as proof.. Great  memories, most of you never knew this story existed-


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 28, 2017)

Guys these are 2 vicaine reviews from friends of mine using it. I  copy and pasted and did not edit these reviews in any way.  Will update  my thread over the weekend in regards to the Somatozine and how it is  treating me.



*Vicaine reviews:
*
*By Chris*

"Gonna  tell everyone right now right here this product is 150% legit... get it  while u can is all I'm saying Ik I am. Lots of marketing scams out  there but this is not one of them.. without going into detail I've had  major lumbar and cervical fusions and  have been stuck on pain meds for years and I'm not talking just a  Vicodin either I'm talking very very powerful stuff most drs won't  prescribe to cancer patients.. this stuff WILL replace your cravings and  help anyone in pain I personally guarantee and I'm no novice to opioid  medications.. I'm giving this a 10/10 and the fast shipping from iml  cannot be beat. 2 days from order to door ... I'm gonna say I've lived  in a lot of pain w my back even though I criple myself at work and in  the gym I will not give up, this stuff has taken my pain levels to the  lowest it's been since before i started having issues w degenerative  disc disease . It's no fun. Even if this stuff only worked for one day  it's a blessing to be pain free for a single day .. even hooked to  button controled iv dialaudid for 3 days I had more pain than I have  now. Who knew there was a legal alternative this whole time. Cannot  thank Wesley enough and whoever the genius is for creating this product.  I'll stop rambling u get my point. I'm in no way affiliated w iml or  any other supplement companies I'm just average joe in ny here giving my  honest opinions"



*By Nate*

"It's  the BEST nootropic I've ever used hands down. 3-4/5 for pain...but I'm  also tolerant....but energy, focus, etc is amazing and its by far the  greatest mental energy supp blend I've ever used and I've taken nuvigil,  adderall, vyvanse, etc.


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Jan 31, 2017)

*Update-*

Sorry for the delay in posting.  I  have been sick for the last 2 days..so I am out of the gym until at  least 2morrow.  Here is Sundays workout and some updated info!!

*Sunday 1/29

Shoulders and Back

Standing Military Press (strict)*
135x10 warmup
135x10
185x10
225x6  (called these off..this is still super hard with the fact my quad was  completely torn off only 6months ago.  Stability is an issue.  Gonna go  to seated.  Also elbows bothering me.

*Old footage of Standing Strict press*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysjd9DgkMUI

*Cable Rows*
100x20
150x20
200x15
300 (rack x 10) feeling super strong on these

*Smith Machine Higher rep shoulder presses*
155x20
155x20
155x20  (wow what a pump!)

*Pulldowns*
100x20
150x15
200x15
240x15 


*Somatozine Update*
Still  doing the 25mgs before bed on empty stomach. I am def seeing some vivid  dreams and nightmares.  I have mentioned it before but when I wake up  at night on this dosage, I am super groggy.  My recovery muscle wise on  this compound is amazing.  I am literally recovering in 1/2 the time.   Strength is up in all lifts.
Even though I am sick I do not see any  weight loss yet and my appetite is great for having a sinus infection. I  totally expect this compound to improve my immune system and to recover  from illness even sooner. I have not weighed in yet, but I would say I  have to be up an easy 5lbs so far.  Looking bigger, filling out shirts  and pants better.

So far so good on Somatozine.  Remember to use  my code "WES15" in capital letters if you want to try any of the  products over at www.masupps.com.  Has anyone tried NSX-6 yet??


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 4, 2017)

Just a heads up, Heavy Iron finished his Somatozine run for 30 days.  His conclusion was this acted like 2-3iu of HGH for him.

Here are his labs.  Will update my thread over the weekend with my personal updates:


*Heavy Iron's results on Somatozine*
*The First 30 Days...Just the Beginning *
*



*

*One  of the most interesting characteristics of MK-677, and which is in  direct contrast to exogenous growth hormone, is its ability to continue  increasing IGF-1 levels over time without a subsequent increase in dose.  In multiple clinical trials MK-677 was demonstrated to continue  increasing IGF-1 levels for at least one year after commencing  treatment, with statistically significant increases being noted at 30  days, 3 months, 6 months, and 1 year.




Prolactin & Cortisol

Unlike  nearly every other GH peptide/secretagogue on the market, MK-677 does  not increase prolactin or cortisol levels. This has been verified in  100's of test subjects and more recently, by two of our members here,  one of whom is Heavy Iron (test results shown in a previous post on this  page).




IGFBP-3 levels

In addition to  an elevation of GH and IGF-1, MK-677 also increases levels of a protein  known as IGFBP-3. This binding protein has significant beneficial  effects in terms of IGF-1 potentiation, as it acts as both a carrier  (transporting IGF-1 to receptor sites within muscle tissue) and a  stabilizer of IGF-1 levels by drastically increasing its half-life in  the body. In fact, patients being treated with recombinant IGF-1 are  often co-administered an IGFBP-3 elevating agent for this very reason.  In short, IGFBP-3 helps you get more out of the IGF-1 your body  produces, which is critical for maximizing the recovery and growth  response of GH/GH releasing agents.




Ghrelin Mimetic

Perhaps  one of MK-677's biggest benefits is its ability to stimulate the  appetite. As a ghrelin mimetic (ghrelin is the body's natural "hunger"  hormone), MK-677 functions in a dual-capacity, acting as both a GH/IGF-1  booster and appetite enhancer. For those attempting to maximize muscle  gain, its appetite stimulating effect should not be underestimated,  especially in those with rapid metabolisms or larger bodybuilders  requiring a higher food intake. This also holds true for those who  follow a "clean" diet, as the monotony of such diets can make long-term  adherence difficult. MK-677 can help counteract this by making even  boring food seem appealing, thereby improving the individual's  likelihood of sticking with their diet.




Extreme Muscle Fullness

Increased  muscle fullness (via an increase in intramuscular water retention) is a  side effect common to both exogenous growth hormone and GH elevating  agents. However, MK-677's potency in this area indicates that there may  be other factors at work, as a weight gain of 7-10 lbs (the typical 1st  week weight gain with MK-677) usually requires a dose of exogenous  growth hormone in the 10 iu range to achieve. The fact that MK-677 can  provide similar weight gain (despite producing less than half that  amount of GH) leads to the question "how?" While we don't yet have an  answer for this, it does suggest that MK-677 may work through pathways  other than just GH/IGF-1 elevation to increase muscle size/fullness.




Serum GH Testing

Although  one can perform a serum GH test when using MK-677 if desired, they are  unreliable for informing us of our true GH output. Why? The  pharmacokinetics of the drug prevents it. Unlike exogenous growth  hormone, which produces a predictable, fairly stable, and well defined  period of elevation post-injection lasting several hours, MK-677 has no  single, predictable window during which daily GH output can be  accurately measured using conventional guidelines. This is because  MK-677 increases both the intensity and frequency of naturally occurring  pulsatile GH release. More specifically, MK-677 produces about a dozen  different pulses of GH throughout the day, all of which vary in both  intensity and duration and are much shorter lasting than the single  window of elevation that occurs with exogenous GH. Therefore, when  attempting to measure serum GH with MK-677, even if one happens to draw  blood during a pulse, there is no way to know at what point in the AUC  (area under the curve) our GH levels fell. Furthermore, this would only  provide us with information regarding a single pulse, rather than  telling us what our total daily GH output is (the sum total of 12  combined pulses). At this point there is no established method of  determining MK-induced total GH output with a single blood draw. This is  why IGF-1 testing is so important when using any of the GH  peptides/secretagogues.




Examining Heavy Iron's Results

When  taking into consideration the variance in IGF-1 increases witnessed  among study participants, it is apparent that Heavy's 2-3 iu increase is  well within the normal range for someone using 25 mg of MK-677 for 30  days, although it should be noted that HI's results were slightly below  average (about 25% of individuals will fall within this range). Average  increases are generally about 25-30% higher, but when comparing the  price of Somatozine to exogenous growth hormone, even a 2-3 iu increase  is quite impressive and testifies to MK-677's potency. However, we  must keep in mind that these results were achieved after only 30 days  of use. Had Heavy Iron continued to use Somatozine (MK-677) for longer  than 30 days his IGF-1 levels would have continued to rise; a fact  demonstrated in 100's of individuals over numerous clinical studies. 

The  bottom line is that Heavy Iron's test results, although just one of  countless others, is further proof that Somatozine does what it says it  does--provide increases in GH/IGF-1 comparable to exogenous GH at a  fraction of the price. Combined with Somatozine's (MK-677) other  benefits, it is easy to see why even national and pro-level bodybuilders  are now including MK-677 in their program. Mk-677 may be the only OTC  product (outside of SARM's and designer steroids) capable of providing  PED-like results.*


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Feb 6, 2017)

*Update:*



Now  that I am a few weeks in I can honestly really feel both of the  products.  The vicaine has impressed me. It still works as good as Day  1, though I do take a few days off it, here and there and I think that  is part of the reason why. I really like 1 cap of vicaine first thing in  the am with breakfast, I feel good and I don't crash.  2 caps works  even better, but honestly I do crash when it wears off.


Somatozine.   What can I say.  Stuff is amazing.  I was sick for nearly a week.  Went  on Z-pack.  Noticed that even with sinus infection my appetite was  still super strong.  Normally, I will lose weight and not be able to eat  anything.  I weighed in yesterday after finally getting back into the  gym.  216lbs!! Even after being sick and having not worked out.  I still  look full, etc.. and I am up 8lbs so far.


Anyways I  trained yesterday and took my Somatozine at night. I can tell my  recovery is much improved.  I do feel a bit lethargic recently, and that  might be bc I was sick, or it might be bc of the Somatozine.  Not  positive, but I am feeling it..thankfully the Vicaine helps with that.


As  for the worst sides I am seeing.  Easily my face looks fatter then  ever. I am retaining alot of water in my face.  I am not taking an anti  estrogen or diuretic, not sure if that would reduce this..but look at my  face in this picture.  Almost unrecognizeable LOL.










Workout wise, I did a very light session, all high reps just for Day 1 back into the gym to see how I felt.



*Workout

Pulldowns*

60x20

100x20

150x20

200x10

*Seated Military*

135x20

135x20

135x20

*Wesley Inman Shrugs*

45 per hand x20

45x20

45x20


*Bicep Curls*

20x20

25x20

30x20



*Seated Rows*

100x20

150x20

200x20


Called  it a day. I feel very strong, and rested now. I could have gone much  heavier.  Actually i did throw in some incline at the end just for  giggles, did 135x10, 225x10 and 315x10.  What I will say is from being  sick my endurance is down.

Other sides..excessive hair growth and  darkening of hair on my head.  My hair color is usually dirty blonde  and now it looks dark brown.  My facial hair is coming in thicker and I  always have a 5 O'clock shadow.  Not a fan of this side, but as they  say, it is what it is.


----------

